# Sie haben gewonnen: Das Protokoll einer zeitlosen Abzocke



## sascha (11 August 2006)

*Sie haben gewonnen: Das Protokoll einer zeitlosen Abzocke*

Das Telefon klingelt. Am anderen Ende ist eine fröhliche Automatenstimme: „Ihre Rufnummer wurde in unserer Datenbank aus 100.000 Personen vorausgewählt als Gewinnernummer für unsere exklusive Auslosung.“ Jeden Monat bekommen zig-tausende Telefonbesitzer Lockanrufe mit diesem schönen Text. Das Ziel der Täter: Arglose Verbraucher sollen dazu gebracht werden, den vermeintlichen Gewinn von 1500 oder 3000 Euro abzurufen – über eine teure 0900-Nummer. Aber was bekommt man eigentlich zu hören, wenn man die beworbene Nummer anruft? Dialerschutz.de veröffentlicht die Mitschrift eines Opfers – das irrwitzige Protokoll einer wahrlich „zeitlosen“ Abzocke.

Die Masche läuft seit Jahren. Und sie scheint sich immer noch zu lohnen. Nicht anders ist es zu erklären, dass Abzocker nicht müde werden, Verbraucher mit Lockanrufen zu belästigen. Sie klingeln unzählige Anschlüsse durch, versprechen per Bandansage einen „Sachpreis bis zu 1500 Euro“ oder einen Barpreis „bis zu 3000 Euro“ – wenn man denn nur die angesagte Nummer anrufe. Früher wurden so 0190-Nummern beworben. Heute sind es 0900-Nummern. Und die Tour ist raffiniert. Jede Minute, die der „Gewinner“ in der Leitung bleibt, spült den Tätern bares Geld in ihre Kasse. Die verstecken sich hinter Briefkastenfirmen in Italien, der Schweiz, Spanien oder der Türkei. Sicher vor deutscher Polizei und Regulierern. Was wäre das Schlimmste, was den Tätern passieren könnte? Dass die „Gewinner“ den teuren Anruf frühzeitig beenden. Doch das ist gar nicht so einfach. Denn die Bandansage, bei der man landet, ist raffiniert.

Leser von Dialerschutz.de können sich den 0900-Anruf, der sie rund 50 Euro kosten würde, in Zukunft sparen. Was sie 27 Minuten lang zu hören bekommen würden, ist hier zu lesen. Ein Betroffener hat das Geld investiert – und sich die Mühe gemacht, zu protokollieren, was er als angeblicher „Gewinner“ zu hören bekam. Ganz einfach. Ohne Haken. Für 1,99 Euro pro Minute: 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=379

Hinweis: Das vollständige Protokoll ist auch unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=160596#post160596 nachzulesen.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2006)

*AW: Sie haben gewonnen: Das Protokoll einer zeitlosen Abzocke*

Heute hatte die Süddeutsche einen Artikel mit derselben Überschrift ("Sie haben gewonnen!", Panorama, Seite 10) - leider wurden da diese miesen Methoden mit den zwar sehr lästigen aber nicht ganz so dreisten Attacken der (Cold-)Call-center in einen Topf geworfen. Nuja, da könnte doch eigentlich auch eine Augsburger Zeitung was dazu schreiben !?... so ganz allgemein...? 
In Anlehnung an die FAZ? Die Augsburger hätten jedenfalls die besten Quellen :saint:
s.a.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=72075&postcount=333


----------



## webwatcher (12 August 2006)

*AW: Sie haben gewonnen: Das Protokoll einer zeitlosen Abzocke*

Das faule Spiel geht schon lange 
http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ115533360103874/link192531A.html


> *17.01.2005*  Gewinnanrufe vom laufenden Band


http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=221


> *November 2004 *
> Über Deutschland rollt eine neue Welle von 0190-Gewinnanrufen. Unzählige angebliche Gewinner erhalten Anrufe, in denen sie aufgefordert werden, über eine teure 0190-Nummer einen „Sachpreis im Wert von 1500 Euro“ oder sogar einen „Barpreis in Höhe von 3000 Euro“ abzurufen. Die Abzocke geht bis zum heutigen Tag weiter – ungehindert von den Behörden.


http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=206


> News vom *30. Oktober 2004*
> Warnung: Neue Welle von 0190-Gewinnanrufen


----------



## sascha (12 August 2006)

*AW: Sie haben gewonnen: Das Protokoll einer zeitlosen Abzocke*



> Nuja, da könnte doch eigentlich auch eine Augsburger Zeitung was dazu schreiben !?... so ganz allgemein...?



Gute Idee. Ich könnts die Tage mal in unsere Serie (www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/pcsicherheit) packen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 August 2006)

*AW: Sie haben gewonnen: Das Protokoll einer zeitlosen Abzocke*

Die Inhaber der Firma sind übrigens bekannt:



> The company’s -that you would like to get information about it- full name is Medkom İletişim Telekomünikasyon ve İnteraktif Hizmetler Ticaret Limited Şirketi. It was established by Ali E*** and Hülya G**** on 07/06/2006 in İstanbul. The company has two share holders, their names’ are Ali EREN and Hülya Güneş. Ali E*** dwells in Merkez Mahallesi 25. Sokak Samyeli Apartmanı No: 42/10 Bağcılar/İstanbul. Hülya G**** dwells in Çınar Mahallesi Esenler Caddesi No: 5/5 Bağcılar/İstanbul.


Ali E* wird offenbar auch vo der Bundesnetzagentur genannt, wie in de.comm.abuse zu lesen ist.
Als "Empfangsbevollmächtigte" wird eine Firma _Diamant Communication GmbH, Luisenstr. 2, 64283 Darmstadt._ angegeben. Siehe hier.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 August 2006)

*AW: Sie haben gewonnen: Das Protokoll einer zeitlosen Abzocke*

Der GF ist übrigens mutmasslich


> Ali E***    Merkez Mah, 3420 Bağcılar, İstanbul(Avr.)    212/6344***


 Quelle: 
http://www.ttrehber.gov.tr/trk-wp/IDA2
(oben: E*** unten A**, rechts "212-Istanbul", dann auf der zweiten Ergebnisseite)


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 August 2006)

*AW: Sie haben gewonnen: Das Protokoll einer zeitlosen Abzocke*

Huch, da ist ja auch die Medkom. Ebenfalls inkl. Telefonnummer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2006)

*AW: Sie haben gewonnen: Das Protokoll einer zeitlosen Abzocke*

Sie haben verloren! Das Protokoll endlich ergriffener Massnahmen. Nicht mal Dornröschen schlief ewig.


> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0900  3152015, *die im Netz der Firma NEXT ID GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn  geschaltet war*, am 10.08.06 abgeschaltet worden  ist.
> 
> Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für  Verbindungen über die Rufnummer 09003152015, vom 02.08.06 ab, eine  Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder  zu inkassieren.
> 
> Bitte melden Sie sich umgehend, wenn nach dem o.a.  Zeitpunkt diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Fernmelderechnung  erscheinen sollten.





			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Betroffener hat das Geld investiert


----------



## tuxedo (1 September 2006)

*AW: Sie haben gewonnen: Das Protokoll einer zeitlosen Abzocke*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

>



In diesem Fall und Zusammenhang scheint der Cool-Smiley einen besonders hochgradig zufriedenen Gesichtsausdruck zu machen. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Sie haben gewonnen: Das Protokoll einer zeitlosen Abzocke*

Das gibt es doch gar nicht! Die Bundesnetzagentur verhängt für inzwischen fast alle dieser Nummern ein "Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot" - aber für die Nummern werden weiter Gelder eingezogen! Ja wo sind wir denn eigentlich?
http://blog.tessarakt.de/archiv/2006/10/16/



> Der o2-Kundenservice, den ich gerade telefonisch kontaktiert habe, war der Meinung, daß o2 diese Nummern berechnen müsse, so lange die Nummern geschaltet und erreichbar sind. Daß das Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot nur gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber ausgesprochen wird, in dessen Netz die Nummer geschaltet ist, stellt insofern offenbar einen wesentlichen Verbraucherschutzmangel dar, insbesondere, wenn - wie in diesem Fall - die Teilnehmernetzbetreiber nicht willens sind, die Rechnungslegung solcher Verbindungen zu stornieren.


Das ist jetzt aber nicht wahr, oder???
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=81485#post81485


			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0900 377 5037, die im Netz der Firma NEXT ID GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn geschaltet war, am 05.10.06 abgeschaltet worden ist.
> Dem Netzbetreiber [=Next-ID?] wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die Rufnummer 09003775037, vom 07.09.06 ab, *eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.*


----------

